# The Kimbo Results, Who is happy?



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Personally I don't care if it was a fluke or if it wasn't. He was tapping out against Thompson when he was in the guillotine and they didn't stop the fight, so either way he deserves a loss.

"Edit" because I am a dumbass and type poorly.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

the title should read is anyone suprised he lost again.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

you might wanna change the topic title and include "spoiler alert" in case people haven't seen the fight yet

edit : saw you changed it now, i saw the fight, but i know some people have gotten heated over people posting results of fights in the topic titles in the past...

but on that subject... i'm glad he lost, i hope all the kimbo fans will finally shut the hell up, he is garbage


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

As said many times before, he has NO business in the MMA!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

kimbo raped my father and killed my mother


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

> As said many times before, he has NO business in the MMA!


Tru dat... the guy should stay on youtube with that s!it


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> kimbo raped my father and killed my mother


"cough" someone wants posts


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

did he do that when he was homeless, a security guard for a porn company, or a professional mixed martial arts fighter headlining fights on national television?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

thanks for the compliment!


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

I smell Kimbo haters !!!


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

nataz said:


> I smell Kimbo haters !!!


pretty good nose you got there


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Glad you noticed.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

<---- Kimbo hate club 13th member

Wish I could have been #1


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

i don't think there are kimbo haters, just people that were foolish enough to buy into the hype of his ridiculous marketing campaign and those who weren't...


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

LOL, Well I don't hate him but its always good to see a persons/fighters bubble pop. He thought he couldn't be beat but we all know any given sunday you can loose and 1 good punch and youcan knock the biggest man out. The ONLY thing that was missing from that fight was Chris Tucker standing over him saying ( YOU GOT KNOCK THE FU** OUT!!!!).


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

in all seriousness, i'm pretty sure he was well aware that this day was coming and it was coming fast... he just wanted to cash as many checks as he possibly could before the day came and he did a damn good job of that. he had a great plan and he cashed in on it, i don't think he ever really thought that he was gonna jump to the top of the mma heavyweight rankings, he just wanted to play the role as long as he could while training to compete in the cage... props to him for capitalizing on the last chance marketing adventure of a failing mma organization, i'm sure he's livin better than most of us are.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

joedizzlempls said:


> in all seriousness, i'm pretty sure he was well aware that this day was coming and it was coming fast... he just wanted to cash as many checks as he possibly could before the day came and he did a damn good job of that. he had a great plan and he cashed in on it, i don't think he ever really thought that he was gonna jump to the top of the mma heavyweight rankings, he just wanted to play the role as long as he could while training to compete in the cage... props to him for capitalizing on the last chance marketing adventure of a failing mma organization, i'm sure he's livin better than most of us are.


He's not done. Kimbo came out strong and arrogant tonight. He charged in like he owned the fight and left his guard down against an opponent he was unfamiliar with and Seth saw the chance and took it. I am glad it showed the beast is beatable but I don't think he is done.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

oh, i never said he was done, but elite xc is in trouble either way... their flagship "unbeatable" fighter and the "face of mixed martial arts" just got his ass handed to him by a relative unknown. if i had to guess, i would say that we just witnessed the beginning of the end of elite xc, their best bet at this point would be to merge with affliction.

kimbo won't go away, the guy really is training hard and he's definitely fun to watch, they just need to pick his opponents carefully to keep things entertaining, which means that he'll never be a title holder or even a contender, but he'll help a bit with ratings.


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Very good point Joe. But maybe now he will stop and really think. He need to take time and respect, learn, and study one of the arts of fighting and not (street fighting). Its a bit of an insult to all the guys that have put there time in and learned and studied. I can't blame him for looking for a quick and easy payday but its time to wakeup and stay in school since he just got schooled.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

So was this his first MMA lost? I thought he was suspose to fight ken?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

his opponents so far have been carefully selected to provide enough of a wow factor without actually having much of a chance of winning, although that careful selection process almost backfired when he fought thompson. he was supposed to fight shamrock tonight, but he apparently caught a head butt during his warm ups that caused a cut above his eye that required stitches, so he was disqualified for medical reasons.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I think I would of been scared for Ken for some reason. Not because I think Kimbo is the better fighter....But because of possibly seeing Ken (whom I give alot of respect to, though I believe its time for him to retire) lose to a fighter like Kimbo. He's not a mma fighter. He's just got heavy hands who fights no names and old men.

On a side note....I think Tito's going to get his ass handed to him if he steps in with Frank Shamrock.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

ken was injured before the fight..he busted up his eyelid/eyebrow.and need stitches to close it up. commission wouldn't allow the fight to happen.so he fought the replacement.kimbo will continue to fight...money is there and people want to continue to see him...just like mike tyson..we all want the vicious knock-out and kimbo can do that...am i a kimbo fan...not really...but i do love a knockout..


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

WTF, wasn't he going to fight Shamrock? I guess it's all for the best, because Ken is done and just imagine how much more hype Kimbo would have gotten out of beating Ken.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

JAC said:


> WTF, wasn't he going to fight Shamrock? I guess it's all for the best, because Ken is done and just imagine how much more hype Kimbo would have gotten out of beating Ken.


 please read thread before posting.jijij :rasp:







:rasp:


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I don't think Kimbo was confident he would win that fight. If anyone saw the short interview they had with him between earlier fights, it was pretty clear to me that he was nervous and/or scared. This is not the first fight he lost. He tapped in the thompson fight and that dumbshit ref let it go, probably because he was told to do so. Kimbo is the only thing keeping the Elite XC going on CBS. There are some good fighters in the org, but the general public doesn't care about good MMA. They want to see sideshows like Kimbo. I'm guessing that's the way it will be for a while since it is a misunderstood sport.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Kimbo and Brock need to mix it up. Winner gets to continue his MMA career. Loser goes to WWE.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> I don't think Kimbo was confident he would win that fight. If anyone saw the short interview they had with him between earlier fights, it was pretty clear to me that he was nervous and/or scared. This is not the first fight he lost. He tapped in the thompson fight and that dumbshit ref let it go, probably because he was told to do so. Kimbo is the only thing keeping the Elite XC going on CBS. There are some good fighters in the org, but the general public doesn't care about good MMA. They want to see sideshows like Kimbo. I'm guessing that's the way it will be for a while since it is a misunderstood sport.


did i miss something...i re-saw that video..and no he didn't tap out against thompson...saw a different views of it aswell...the ref asked him if he was okay...and he gave the thump up to show he was able to protect himself(i have a gif of it somewhere in my hard-drive to prove it)...the side view looks like he was tapping out..but he didn't...the fight was called right...he didn't..and as i said i'm not a fan of kimbo...but at the same time i'm not going hate on the man.


----------



## beercandan (Nov 3, 2004)

PygoFanatic said:


> Kimbo and Brock need to mix it up. Winner gets to continue his MMA career. Loser goes to WWE.


IMO he got raped tonight (by a no namer), lesner would smash him


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

PygoFanatic said:


> Kimbo and Brock need to mix it up. Winner gets to continue his MMA career. Loser goes to WWE.


Putting lesnar in the same boat as kimbo is a joke. Kimbo is a street brawler, nothing more. Lesnar was national champ as a college wrestler and already beat heath herring. He is facing actual fighters as well, not people past their primes or those who haven't beaten anyone. Don't get me wrong, he has a lot to learn if he wants to be good, but at the same time he is not anything like Kimbo.


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> kimbo raped my father and killed my mother


so you where actually a product of kimbo semen


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

joedizzlempls said:


> i don't think there are kimbo haters, just people that were foolish enough to buy into the hype of his ridiculous marketing campaign and those who weren't...


i think you summed it up perfectly. that is what Kimbo is all about. Nothing but hype drummed up by his marketing department. those youtube backyard and shipyard fights are nothing but staged fights. fake as hell. im not a kimbo hater, i was just prudent enough to keep an open mind and not be sucked into all that bullcrap about him. now that he's lost, EliteXC is pretty much in the sh*t can right now. that and kimbo's future - unless EA Games wants to make some stupid childish video game out of him. haha


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Kimbo should've been on the undercard of main events for at least 10 fights. I cant believe he even headlined such a major event on national TV at that. Andrei Arlovski should've been main event last night. Credit to Kimbo for taking on another fighter last minute. I think he couldve easily beat Shamrock, due to him being older. I think Shamrock was a "big" name but "easy" win for Kimbo to set him up for superstardom. To pad Kimbo's record. Glad he got exposed though. He did take a rabbit punch and didn't complain, he seems like a gentleman. But it was the jab that cut and had him dazed n out. I personally thought the ref should've let it go on till he was knocked out COLD. Just to see it happen.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i still think kimbo should shave that hurting ass beard. i was under the impression that having a beard that thick would cushion a bit of any solid shots to the chin.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

ohhh sooo nice!


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

His beard looks like it has Soul Glow in it.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

he didn't even try and defend himself, you can tell he's no good...what was the name of the guy he fought anyways?


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

irishfan 689 said:


> he didn't even try and defend himself, you can tell he's no good...what was the name of the guy he fought anyways?


Seth Petruzelli


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

not surprised at all. non-educated and a non-technical fighter.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Lol come on guys, I really hate Kimbo but you act like he doesn't train at all. Look up him and check out the sh*t he does. He trains with Bas Rutten and does alot of MMA, Jiu Jitsu, Boxing, Thai and the list goes on. He isn't just trying to go out and brute his opponents with brawling. I don't like Kimbo but he does train and has came a long way since Youtube, I wouldn't get in the ring with him. Google Bas Rutten, the guy's reputation speaks for Kimbos training alone.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

i agree. kimbo trains and with bas as a coach you get results, but the issue for me is is star status in the mma world. thats completely undeserved and they way he has been fed cans over the last year or so. kimbo might come back and establish himself as a fighter, not rooting that out, but for he got what was coming Saturday. 
if elite xc wants to save their moneymaking poster boy they better throw him to the wolfs ASAP!


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

^^^yep

kimbo is way more famous than antonio rodrigo nogueira, although nog is a world class mma fighter who has fought the best on the planet, and kimbo is just a scarey looking black guy who made a name for himself on youtube

Thats why there is resentment..

I think its great that a lightheavyweight who looked average on TUF pissed on kimbos fire, throw him in with arlovski and see what happens


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree with you guys about he does not deserve the "well known" status. But hey, if I had the opportunity to ride the marketing train and make money I would be all over it. It really is not his fault, it is Elite XC's fault. He really never talked sh*t like "cough cough" douchebag Lesnar and *SEEMS* to be just a guy providing for his family. I agree he needed to lose but I would like to see him still train and try to do some good. Just my opinion. Nice post Corey.


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

Puddjuice said:


> Lol come on guys, I really hate Kimbo but you act like he doesn't train at all. Look up him and check out the sh*t he does. He trains with Bas Rutten and does alot of MMA, Jiu Jitsu, Boxing, Thai and the list goes on. He isn't just trying to go out and brute his opponents with brawling. I don't like Kimbo but he does train and has came a long way since Youtube, I wouldn't get in the ring with him. Google Bas Rutten, the guy's reputation speaks for Kimbos training alone.


That might all be true, but it is obvious in the video he let adrenaline get in the way and didn't utilize that training. He charged right in, went down, and never tried to protect himself at all


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

poor Kimbo, he never knew who hit him lol


----------



## eddiea1 (Mar 18, 2008)

Kimbo Slice is to the mma world, what Vanilla Ice was to the Hip Hop community. Thus all the resentment.


----------



## vrabel300 (Sep 25, 2008)

i cant stand kimbo... all he does is run his mouth about how great of a fighter he is when all he can do is box...


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

vrabel300 said:


> i cant stand kimbo... all he does is run his mouth about how great of a fighter he is when all he can do is box...


Huh? no he does not. Stop haten


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Curley said:


> i cant stand kimbo... all he does is run his mouth about how great of a fighter he is when all he can do is box...


Huh? no he does not. Stop haten
[/quote]

I'll give him that, he doesn't run him mouth off. Elite XC did that all on their own.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

What are you guys taking about that Kimbo doesn't run his mouth? He's always calling people out on youtube.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

cobrafox46 said:


> I agree with you guys about he does not deserve the "well known" status. But hey, if I had the opportunity to ride the marketing train and make money I would be all over it. It really is not his fault, it is Elite XC's fault. He really never talked sh*t like "cough cough" douchebag Lesnar and *SEEMS* to be just a guy providing for his family. I agree he needed to lose but I would like to see him still train and try to do some good. Just my opinion. Nice post Corey.


I haven't heard Lesnar talk sh*t but he can back it up and I think he earned the right to do so after the Heath Herring fight. Lesnar isn't liked because he was a former fake wrestling star. He knows his sh*t, trains hard, and beats ass. Talk sh*t all you want.


----------



## jacks (Aug 6, 2007)

wow he fucked him up alittle rematch needed on that one i recon, kimbo was a little to enthusiastic in the begining oh well sh*t happens


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Kimbo is a lot like Tank Abbot when he was in his prime...Just a heavy handed brawler...He will be kept around for a while and if he's lucky he will win some more fights but just as he was shown it's all about who gets that perfect shot off first....I want to see Cung Le back in the ring...He is one of the most entertaining fighters that elite xc has to offer IMO.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

zippa said:


> Kimbo is a lot like Tank Abbot when he was in his prime...Just a heavy handed brawler...He will be kept around for a while and if he's lucky he will win some more fights but just as he was shown it's all about who gets that perfect shot off first....I want to see Cung Le back in the ring...He is one of the most entertaining fighters that elite xc has to offer IMO.


not true. tank abbott didn't take mma as a sport seriously. his grappling game was close to zero. so is kimbo's but he's actually working on it. kimbo it seems is genuinely trying to better himself as a professional prize fighter and not just as a brawler.

funny you should talk about kimbo when the same thing is being done to cung le. you don't think he's been fed lack-luster, no-ground-game having hacks?

anyway, i swear to god i'm sick of hearing about kimbo slice, brock lesnar and cung le when you have tried and true fighters doing the damn thing in japan. i start a thread about it and it doesn't make it past 1 page. youve got kawajiri, aoki, jacare, mayhem, hansen, alvarez and other real guys doing a grand prix and a thread about kimbo slice goes for 3 pages. that's why the real mma fans look down on the average american that claims to be a fan of the sport.


----------



## boiler149 (Oct 31, 2007)

kimbo haters geez lol


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

hyphen said:


> Kimbo is a lot like Tank Abbot when he was in his prime...Just a heavy handed brawler...He will be kept around for a while and if he's lucky he will win some more fights but just as he was shown it's all about who gets that perfect shot off first....I want to see Cung Le back in the ring...He is one of the most entertaining fighters that elite xc has to offer IMO.


not true. tank abbott didn't take mma as a sport seriously. his grappling game was close to zero. so is kimbo's but he's actually working on it. kimbo it seems is genuinely trying to better himself as a professional prize fighter and not just as a brawler.

funny you should talk about kimbo when the same thing is being done to cung le. you don't think he's been fed lack-luster, no-ground-game having hacks?

anyway, i swear to god i'm sick of hearing about kimbo slice, brock lesnar and cung le when you have tried and true fighters doing the damn thing in japan. i start a thread about it and it doesn't make it past 1 page. youve got kawajiri, aoki, jacare, mayhem, hansen, alvarez and other real guys doing a grand prix and a thread about kimbo slice goes for 3 pages. that's why the real mma fans look down on the average american that claims to be a fan of the sport.
[/quote]

Not true???? Sure Kimbo is working on his "ground game" but until he gets one he's just the newest Tank..I have not seen him come across the ring and even try anything but swing for the fences..No submission attempts etc...So he and tank in my opinion are very similar in style for now.

As for Cung-Le he has been fed some crumby fights but frank isn't just stand and bang fighter, he has a ground game..Regardless my point was he is one of the more interesting fighters to watch in XC's line up.

As long as the mma promoters continue to make their main events fighters like kimbo you are just going to have to deal with fighters like that getting 3 pages and the rest only getting one page.Maybe you should write some of those event planners and file your complaint with them.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

that was the most anti-climactic fight i have ever whitnessed. however, that being said i do believe kimbo lacks any formal fighting art and will eventually rack up as many losses (if not, more) as wins.

hes obviously overwhelmed by many fighters trained in various arts, and while the hype around him is for obvious reasons, true fighter or not, oming out swinging will only win you so many fights with trained professionals.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Puddjuice said:


> I agree with you guys about he does not deserve the "well known" status. But hey, if I had the opportunity to ride the marketing train and make money I would be all over it. It really is not his fault, it is Elite XC's fault. He really never talked sh*t like "cough cough" douchebag Lesnar and *SEEMS* to be just a guy providing for his family. I agree he needed to lose but I would like to see him still train and try to do some good. Just my opinion. Nice post Corey.


I haven't heard Lesnar talk sh*t but he can back it up and I think he earned the right to do so after the Heath Herring fight. Lesnar isn't liked because he was a former fake wrestling star. He knows his sh*t, trains hard, and beats ass. Talk sh*t all you want.
[/quote]

Saying Fedor is nothing is not talking hit? OK??


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

zippa said:


> Kimbo is a lot like Tank Abbot when he was in his prime...Just a heavy handed brawler...He will be kept around for a while and if he's lucky he will win some more fights but just as he was shown it's all about who gets that perfect shot off first....I want to see Cung Le back in the ring...He is one of the most entertaining fighters that elite xc has to offer IMO.


not true. tank abbott didn't take mma as a sport seriously. his grappling game was close to zero. so is kimbo's but he's actually working on it. kimbo it seems is genuinely trying to better himself as a professional prize fighter and not just as a brawler.

funny you should talk about kimbo when the same thing is being done to cung le. you don't think he's been fed lack-luster, no-ground-game having hacks?

anyway, i swear to god i'm sick of hearing about kimbo slice, brock lesnar and cung le when you have tried and true fighters doing the damn thing in japan. i start a thread about it and it doesn't make it past 1 page. youve got kawajiri, aoki, jacare, mayhem, hansen, alvarez and other real guys doing a grand prix and a thread about kimbo slice goes for 3 pages. that's why the real mma fans look down on the average american that claims to be a fan of the sport.
[/quote]

Not true???? Sure Kimbo is working on his "ground game" but until he gets one he's just the newest Tank..I have not seen him come across the ring and even try anything but swing for the fences..No submission attempts etc...So he and tank in my opinion are very similar in style for now.

As for Cung-Le he has been fed some crumby fights but frank isn't just stand and bang fighter, he has a ground game..Regardless my point was he is one of the more interesting fighters to watch in XC's line up.

As long as the mma promoters continue to make their main events fighters like kimbo you are just going to have to deal with fighters like that getting 3 pages and the rest only getting one page.Maybe you should write some of those event planners and file your complaint with them.
[/quote]

um, it's because americans are far too self-absorbed to appreciate overseas mma. 70-80% of the top 10 ranked fighters of all the weight classes fight in overseas organizations. yet people here are bickering about kimbo slice and cung le. it's not the fight promoters, it's the american public, sorry.

i don't have the patience to argue this point anymore, everyone has the same regurgitated answers.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

hyphen said:


> Kimbo is a lot like Tank Abbot when he was in his prime...Just a heavy handed brawler...He will be kept around for a while and if he's lucky he will win some more fights but just as he was shown it's all about who gets that perfect shot off first....I want to see Cung Le back in the ring...He is one of the most entertaining fighters that elite xc has to offer IMO.


not true. tank abbott didn't take mma as a sport seriously. his grappling game was close to zero. so is kimbo's but he's actually working on it. kimbo it seems is genuinely trying to better himself as a professional prize fighter and not just as a brawler.

funny you should talk about kimbo when the same thing is being done to cung le. you don't think he's been fed lack-luster, no-ground-game having hacks?

anyway, i swear to god i'm sick of hearing about kimbo slice, brock lesnar and cung le when you have tried and true fighters doing the damn thing in japan. i start a thread about it and it doesn't make it past 1 page. youve got kawajiri, aoki, jacare, mayhem, hansen, alvarez and other real guys doing a grand prix and a thread about kimbo slice goes for 3 pages. that's why the real mma fans look down on the average american that claims to be a fan of the sport.
[/quote]

Not true???? Sure Kimbo is working on his "ground game" but until he gets one he's just the newest Tank..I have not seen him come across the ring and even try anything but swing for the fences..No submission attempts etc...So he and tank in my opinion are very similar in style for now.

As for Cung-Le he has been fed some crumby fights but frank isn't just stand and bang fighter, he has a ground game..Regardless my point was he is one of the more interesting fighters to watch in XC's line up.

As long as the mma promoters continue to make their main events fighters like kimbo you are just going to have to deal with fighters like that getting 3 pages and the rest only getting one page.Maybe you should write some of those event planners and file your complaint with them.
[/quote]

um, it's because americans are far too self-absorbed to appreciate overseas mma. 70-80% of the top 10 ranked fighters of all the weight classes fight in overseas organizations. yet people here are bickering about kimbo slice and cung le. it's not the fight promoters, it's the american public, sorry.

i don't have the patience to argue this point anymore, everyone has the same regurgitated answers.
[/quote]

Seriously?? Isn't there a HUGE number of fighters from all over the world fighting in the UFC?? Yet you say american's are to self absorbed to appreciate "overseas mma"?? If the mma is so much better elsewhere then some rich american backer would be looking to televise it on cable to make $$ and all of these foreign fighters from europe,asia and brasil wouldn't be coming here to fight.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

zippa said:


> Seriously?? Isn't there a HUGE number of fighters from all over the world fighting in the UFC?? Yet you say american's are to self absorbed to appreciate "overseas mma"?? If the mma is so much better elsewhere then some rich american backer would be looking to televise it on cable to make $$ and all of these foreign fighters from europe,asia and brasil wouldn't be coming here to fight.


HUGE? not really. only recently, as in the last year or two, has the ufc started really bringing in foreign talent. after dana white took charge the large majority of the ufc's fighters were american. even now the majority are american. that's not to discredit american fighters, it's not their fault at all. just stating that it's a fact that until zuffa absorbed pride that the real foreign talent started pouring in. shows how much you really know.

additionally, pride, owned by dse, which was the major competitor that held the 1, 2, and 3 top heavyweight fighters (as well as some of the higher ranking lightweights), WAS being shown on pay per view. only after it got bought out did it stop holding events. for obvious reasons as zuffa took all the good talent and then pretty much shut down pride.

lastly, only within this last year did dse and some of the other japanese organizations get together to hold the big pride-like events again. and yes, they're being shown in america with english speaking commentators like bas rutten with american fighters like alvarez, nick diaz, mayhem...brazilian fighters from chute boxe, dutch fighters, japanese fighters, and even korean fighters. where do you think nogueira, fedor, anderson silva, wanderlei silva, rampage and shogun came from? the black abyss?

money doesn't mean everything my friend. just because the ufc is the largest organization doesn't mean it pays the most nor holds the best talent.

**edit:**

just wanted to add, why the hell would a fighter want to come fight in the US when our retarded armchair quarterbacking, drunk ass ******* "fans" boo fighters just for not being american? the japanese fans accept whoever is the better fighter, regardless of nationality. yet here, no matter how great a fight was, how technical the ground game seemed, or how much a test of attrition a bout was, the winner gets boo'd if he's an unknown foreigner. it makes me sick.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

hyphen said:


> Seriously?? Isn't there a HUGE number of fighters from all over the world fighting in the UFC?? Yet you say american's are to self absorbed to appreciate "overseas mma"?? If the mma is so much better elsewhere then some rich american backer would be looking to televise it on cable to make $$ and all of these foreign fighters from europe,asia and brasil wouldn't be coming here to fight.


HUGE? not really. only recently, as in the last year or two, has the ufc started really bringing in foreign talent. after dana white took charge the large majority of the ufc's fighters were american. even now the majority are american. that's not to discredit american fighters, it's not their fault at all. just stating that it's a fact that until zuffa absorbed pride that the real foreign talent started pouring in. shows how much you really know.

additionally, pride, owned by dse, which was the major competitor that held the 1, 2, and 3 top heavyweight fighters (as well as some of the higher ranking lightweights), WAS being shown on pay per view. only after it got bought out did it stop holding events. for obvious reasons as zuffa took all the good talent and then pretty much shut down pride.

lastly, only within this last year did dse and some of the other japanese organizations get together to hold the big pride-like events again. and yes, they're being shown in america with english speaking commentators like bas rutten with american fighters like alvarez, nick diaz, mayhem...brazilian fighters from chute boxe, dutch fighters, japanese fighters, and even korean fighters. where do you think nogueira, fedor, anderson silva, wanderlei silva, rampage and shogun came from? the black abyss?

money doesn't mean everything my friend. just because the ufc is the largest organization doesn't mean it pays the most nor holds the best talent.

**edit:**

just wanted to add, why the hell would a fighter want to come fight in the US when our retarded armchair quarterbacking, drunk ass ******* "fans" boo fighters just for not being american? the japanese fans accept whoever is the better fighter, regardless of nationality. yet here, no matter how great a fight was, how technical the ground game seemed, or how much a test of attrition a bout was, the winner gets boo'd if he's an unknown foreigner. it makes me sick.
[/quote]

I don't think the large majority of fighters in the ufc are american...Once upon a time that may have been the case but anymore I see large numbers of fighters being brought in that aren't...

You make my point for me..."nogueira, fedor, anderson silva, wanderlei silva, rampage and shogun" all fighters that have come to the ufc from else where...Those also are great examples because the american public has championed many of them...When anderson silva or fedor or any of those get in the ring they are not boo'd...Perhaps when they first made their appearance ppl not knowing them didn't like em but once they proved themselves as dominate forces the public loved them..

As for pride....Dan henderson,Marcus Aurelio,Mirko Cro Cop,Akihiro Gono,Nogueira,Rua,Sokoudjou,Fabricio Werdum,Wanderlei Silva,Anderson Silva just a few ex pride fighters that have made a home in the ufc. Some have proven dominate and some have gone from great records in pride only to flop against ufc fighters.

Regardless americans aren't alone in their mentality of not liking the new guy or underdog..Every sport in every country has it's crowd fav player that reigns supreme...MMA has come a long way in the u.s. and has a long way to go before it's done.I think you will always have one guy boo'd and the other loved in any sport.I will agree with you on the fact there are a ton of ppl that just do not get the technical game involved in the sport and just want to see blood from the guy promoted as the best..Me I would rather watch a chess match of evenly matched guys not the spoon fed likes of kimbo..Money talks though and he fills seats if that wasn't the case he wouldn't be main card event nor would half of these other jokers.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

zippa said:


> I don't think the large majority of fighters in the ufc are american...Once upon a time that may have been the case but anymore I see large numbers of fighters being brought in that aren't...
> 
> You make my point for me..."nogueira, fedor, anderson silva, wanderlei silva, rampage and shogun" all fighters that have come to the ufc from else where...Those also are great examples because the american public has championed many of them...When anderson silva or fedor or any of those get in the ring they are not boo'd...Perhaps when they first made their appearance ppl not knowing them didn't like em but once they proved themselves as dominate forces the public loved them..


the only reason they came here is because the ufc was the biggest organization. up until a few months ago Dream was non-existent and after pride was bought out the only other option was to go to a smaller org (which some of the guys did) like wec, k1, m1 or shooto, or sign a contract with the ufc. and actually, many of them did get boo'd. shogun, anderson silva, nogueira all were boo'd. hence, ignorance. makes me even more upset because some of their greatest fans have been following them for YEARS.



> As for pride....Dan henderson,Marcus Aurelio,Mirko Cro Cop,Akihiro Gono,Nogueira,Rua,Sokoudjou,Fabricio Werdum,Wanderlei Silva,Anderson Silva just a few ex pride fighters that have made a home in the ufc. Some have proven dominate and some have gone from great records in pride only to flop against ufc fighters.


read above point. the only reason they are here now is because there was nowhere else to go that would provide as much money and publicity as pride. do you thikn that they all came to the ufc willingly? if they had wanted it they would have came to dana years before. it's not at all coincidental that the biggest pride fighters were absorbed into the ufc months after pride was bought?



> Regardless americans aren't alone in their mentality of not liking the new guy or underdog..Every sport in every country has it's crowd fav player that reigns supreme...MMA has come a long way in the u.s. and has a long way to go before it's done.I think you will always have one guy boo'd and the other loved in any sport.I will agree with you on the fact there are a ton of ppl that just do not get the technical game involved in the sport and just want to see blood from the guy promoted as the best..Me I would rather watch a chess match of evenly matched guys not the spoon fed likes of kimbo..Money talks though and he fills seats if that wasn't the case he wouldn't be main card event nor would half of these other jokers.


the point still remains. mma is a much younger sport in japan (and older in brazil), yet you don't have fans acting like americans. i hate the lack of respect for the submission game. i hate seeing fighters get boo'd. i hate people chanting "USA". it doesn't happen anywhere else but here and in the uk. and if people would take the focus off of kimbo slice and brock lesnar for a damn minute and watch the real fighters all over the world these ufc armchair quarterbacks might not be viewed as idiots anymore by the real mma community.


----------



## Curley (Aug 4, 2004)

I just want to see great matchups. I like it all and however I do like to watch the names that are spoon fed only to hope they get beat downs. I also love watching all the other productions. I like the sport MMA and follow a few fighters that are less of a name. I actually at one time liked PRIDE better than UFC. Thought UFC was to mainstream. I dont really have a choice now. I check at WEC and Elite and some other small productions but UFC is now the first choice becuase they sucked up all the fighters I either like or follow. I wish they could have did what they were talkin about a long time ago, UFC vs PRIDE... that would have sold

Booo, hahaha yea man, that is some BS... You gotta remember that a lot of those people that are at the live show are there to drink beer, get hammered and watch some kind of fight show. A lot of them see it on TV and plan to go once or they are in the location and buy tickets for a night of fun. Not real MMA fans nor have any kind of idea what it takes to get in the Octagon. Its just a night of entertainment for them.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Key word "were" boo'd and like I said once they proved themselves that stopped...Now they are some of the best and most popular fighters in american mma....Whether they wanted to come to the ufc or not they are here in numbers and making a good living from it...Pride is gone and they went to the next best place for them to make money and get decent fights.Even when pride was around there were guys like henderson fighting both venues and doing great in both.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Hyphen, do you get DREAM events on HDNET? I don't get that channel with Comcast and can only really see the events online a day or so after they are held. The points you have been making in this thread are obvious and easily understandable. It is simply a matter of paying attention to the sport to see what you are saying.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Curley said:


> Hyphen, do you get DREAM events on HDNET? I don't get that channel with Comcast and can only really see the events online a day or so after they are held. The points you have been making in this thread are obvious and easily understandable. It is simply a matter of paying attention to the sport to see what you are saying.


hdnet is actually the only provider that shows it on american tv, unfortunately. that means i can't get them either and i also can't have satellite where i live because of obstructions. i've had to resort to downloading because time warner sucks.

that's all it is, paying attention. i have no issues whatsoever with people just getting into the sport. i actually encourage it as long as they respect it for what it is, a sport. there are too many kids running around screaming for a knock out just because they want to watch a pair of dudes beat each other up. i'd rather watch 2 dudes try and fail because of the skill that both have. and i don't like being told about the sport that i train and have been a fan of for years by people who think they're pros because they found out about sherdog and watched some clips on the internet.

i've used this analogy before, but i don't go around telling true soccer\basketball\football fans about what the players should or shouldn't be doing or what's going on in the league because i watched the playoffs or the superbowl a few times. others should have the same respect.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

kimbo is to MMA as coal is to a diamond

just because you have the main element doesnt mean you have the refinement to be worth a damn


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

hyphen said:


> Kimbo is a lot like Tank Abbot when he was in his prime...Just a heavy handed brawler...He will be kept around for a while and if he's lucky he will win some more fights but just as he was shown it's all about who gets that perfect shot off first....I want to see Cung Le back in the ring...He is one of the most entertaining fighters that elite xc has to offer IMO.


not true. tank abbott didn't take mma as a sport seriously. his grappling game was close to zero. so is kimbo's but he's actually working on it. kimbo it seems is genuinely trying to better himself as a professional prize fighter and not just as a brawler.

funny you should talk about kimbo when the same thing is being done to cung le. you don't think he's been fed lack-luster, no-ground-game having hacks?

anyway, i swear to god i'm sick of hearing about kimbo slice, brock lesnar and cung le when you have tried and true fighters doing the damn thing in japan. i start a thread about it and it doesn't make it past 1 page. youve got kawajiri, aoki, jacare, mayhem, hansen, alvarez and other real guys doing a grand prix and a thread about kimbo slice goes for 3 pages. that's why the real mma fans look down on the average american that claims to be a fan of the sport.
[/quote]

Hope I didn't piss you off lol. I am not a fan of Kimbo and I don't mean to promote Lesnar or whatnot. I just wanted to know who was happy all the fans are finally going to shut up about Slice.


----------

